# NEW! Fantasy Trilogy: ASLEEP, AWAKE, ASCEND



## WendyRavenMcNair (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, My name is Wendy Raven McNair and this is where I will post information on my new fantasy trilogy. You are welcome to post here as well and I will address your topics to the best of my ability.

ASLEEP (Kindle)







and Asleep (Print) are both currently available.

KINDLE RELEASES:
Book 1 of Asleep Trilogy
ASLEEP $4.99 (reduced price)
or
ASLEEP 1st Half $2.99
ASLEEP 2nd Half $2.99

Book 2 of Asleep Trilogy
AWAKE $6.99

Book 3 of Asleep Trilogy [currently in progress]

ASLEEP Blurb: Adisa Summers doesn't know her boyfriend Micah Alexander can fly, until one day, when her life is threatened, she is astonished when he actually flies to her rescue. After this shocking encounter, Micah reveals he is part of a secret society of "super-beings" who possess extraordinary and unusual powers. Then Adisa learns another shocking secret; Micah burns for her... literally!
ASLEEP has suspense, action, and love steam (no graphic sex scenes but emotionally intense). Appropriate for adults and teens.

Check out:
Amazon Reviews
More reviews at: http://wendyravenmcnair.com

AWAKE Blurb: Adisa and Micah's saga continues as the young couple try to heal Micah on their own. Their repeated failures drive Adisa into a desperate but secret alliance with Micah's father and place a strain on the young couple's relationship that may drive them apart permanently. Adisa learns more about the super world, revealing just how alien they are, like their curious bathroom habits and disdain for earthbounds, which leads her to question if a life with Micah is possible. Victor, Micah's super twin, continues his pursuit of Adisa in hopes of fulfilling a prophecy predicting their union is the only way to save Micah's life.

As Adisa deals with the mounting challenges, threatening her relationship with Micah, she discovers her birth parents are alive and want to see her. Pearl, her earthbound mother, and Cyrus, the greatest super being in modern times, have been absent from Adisa's life since they abandoned her in a cotton field when she was only three years old. Does Adisa's reunion with her birth parents hold the key to Micah's cure or will it lead to his death?

Any KINDLEBOARDS tips and advice you all care to pass on to a newbie would be greatly appreciated.

Regards.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wendy--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

It looks like you have things pretty well figured out! We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to this thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## WendyRavenMcNair (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Betsy & Ann,
Being a self published author, it can sometimes be overwhelming trying to be a jack of all trades so it's nice to find a place where support and help is generously given. I'll definitely try to make my way around the boards. What I've come across so far has been phenomenal. Please feel free to drop by anytime with more helpful tips or comments.

Regards.


----------



## WendyRavenMcNair (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a book signing today! 

So if you're in the Atlanta/Kennesaw area, please drop by to chit chat, purchase signed copies of ASLEEP, and enter a drawing for a free copy of AWAKE.

BORDERS Book Signing
December 5, 2009 (Sat. 1p-4p)
605 Ernest W. Barrett Pkwy NW
KENNESAW, GA 30144

For more details, please visit my web site at: http://wendyravenmcnair.com


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on the book signing!  Hope you sell lots of book, Wendy!

Betsy


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Wendy,
Hope your book signing went well.  I'm in Atlanta tonight but only for one night.  I'll make sure to get in touch next time I'm here for longer.  I have Asleep on my TBR list!


----------



## WendyRavenMcNair (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi All,

Just posting my book "tour" schedule so far. Hopefully I'll have many more dates to add before the year is out. I look forward to seeing you there.

Upcoming book signing events:
Jan 30, 1pm - BORDERS (Parkway Pointe 3101 Cobb Parkway, Atlanta, GA 30339)
Feb 6, 2pm - Urban Grind coffeehouse (962 Marietta St., Atlanta, GA 3031
Feb 13, 1pm - BORDERS (The Avenue 4475 Roswell Rd, Marietta, GA 30062)

As an aside; Kelly, thanks for your message. Sorry I just came across it when I entered to post this signing tour. I'm on a lot of forums but I've mastered only a couple and this isn't one of them... yet. 
It's good to see you here. I saw the contest on your site but won't be able to enter this time. FYI to all interested, follow the web address for details on entering Kelly's contest: http://kellyabell.webs.com/contests.htm
The deadline is January 30th so hurry.

Regards to all,
Wendy


----------



## WendyRavenMcNair (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi All!

Just one stop left in my current book tour. Come out to BORDERS where I'll be discussing ASLEEP, the romantic fantasy story that will make a perfect Valentine's gift. Hope to see you there.

Feb 13, 1pm – BORDERS (The Avenue 4475 Roswell Rd, Marietta, GA 30062)

Hearts & Kisses!


----------



## WendyRavenMcNair (Oct 29, 2009)

Great news, I just finished my second book in the trilogy, AWAKE!

It's undergoing the editing process so stay posted for the release date.


----------



## WendyRavenMcNair (Oct 29, 2009)

Links to free download of the KINDLE application for PC & iPhone posted here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21848.0.html

It's really free and it really works! (I only tried the PC).

Regards!


----------



## WendyRavenMcNair (Oct 29, 2009)

ASLEEP re-released!!!

ASLEEP is now available on the Kindle in two halves ($2.99 each)
ASLEEP First Half: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004APA3AI/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B002FB6AZQ&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0M2XK60WE1EC4RSKRP0T
ASLEEP Second Half: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004APA3KI/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B002FB6AZQ&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1NQ831ASXKXT5FEXZ288

ASLEEP is also still available as one complete story ($6.99)
ASLEEP complete story: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002FB6AZQ/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

Literary Appearances:
Nov. 13 (3:30 pm) Sandy Springs Branch Library (395 Mount Vernon Hwy NE, Atlanta, GA 3032
Dec. 5 (2 pm) BORDERS book store (The Avenue 4475 Roswell Rd, Marietta, GA 30062)
Dec. 11 (12 noon) BORDERS book store (The Avenue 4475 Roswell Rd, Marietta, GA 30062)
Dec. 23 (7 pm) BORDERS book store (The Avenue 4475 Roswell Rd, Marietta, GA 30062)

For more details, check my website: http://wendyravenmcnair.com


----------



## WendyRavenMcNair (Oct 29, 2009)

AWAKE now available on Kindle!

KINDLE RELEASES:
Book 1 of Asleep Trilogy
ASLEEP $4.99 [reduced price]
or
ASLEEP 1st Half $2.99
ASLEEP 2nd Half $2.99

Book 2 of Asleep Trilogy
AWAKE $6.99

Book 3 of Asleep Trilogy [currently in progress]


----------

